# Sick/Congestion/Allergies???



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

This morning when Filmore woke up he sounded really congested (nose) and making gagging sounds.. he was sleeping and you could hear it when he breathes. Do chi's get upper respiratory colds? Should I call the vet or will they think I am crazy? Help?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I'd call the vet... but I'm a freak too. :lol:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I would definatly call the vet. 
I hope you have by now and can give us an update.


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

I called the vet and they are going to see him in the morning at 10am.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm glad you got an appointment. Let us know what the vet says


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I wonder if you got something like Vick's Vapo-Rub and put some on your hand, then stuck it under his nose... if that would help open him up a little where he could breathe easier until your appt tomorrow.

My sister did it with her cat and it worked really well, although I had to beg her to not put it ON the cat since I wasn't sure if that was a good idea.

Anywho, I'm glad you've got an appt... poor Filmore! I hope he makes a speedy recovery from whatever it is that's ailing him.


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

*UPDATE!*

Hey :wave: 

Filmore is going to be okay... he has an Upper Respiratory Infection. He was given an antibiotic and some children's benadryl. He didnt have a fever and lost 4 ounces, but it's probly cause he hasnt ate. He is a little ticked at me right now :roll: - we had those nails clipped while we were there.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm glad Filmore is on the road to recovery!!

The only time I've ever heard Cooper growl and bite someone was at the vet's office when he was getting his nails clipped... I know EXACTLY what Filmore is putting you through!! :lol:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm glad it isn't anything more serious. Speedy recovery to ya Filmore!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Glad it was nothing more serious and I hope he feels all better soon


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

yes chis can get kennel cough which is a resp. infection.,allergies as well.i use a natural alternative which helps and now i give it to her only as needed.Now the only time she gets a predisone shot is during her vaccines.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I wonder if you got something like Vick's Vapo-Rub and put some on your hand, then stuck it under his nose... if that would help open him up a little where he could breathe easier until your appt tomorrow.
> 
> My sister did it with her cat and it worked really well, although I had to beg her to not put it ON the cat since I wasn't sure if that was a good idea.
> 
> Anywho, I'm glad you've got an appt... poor Filmore! I hope he makes a speedy recovery from whatever it is that's ailing him.



vicks vapo-rub is great , i use that since i was a toddler  , you can also put a bit in hot water and inhale it .....feels so refreshing :wink: 

glad filmore is on the betterhand :wave: 

kisses nat


----------

